# Facebookseiten der Landesverbände



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

Dieses Posting von kati hat mich drauf gebracht, dass es sinnvoll sein könte, hier mal alle Adressen der Facebookseiten der Landesverbände zu sammeln:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4417955#post4417955

Ich fang mal an:
*Landesfischereiverband Bayern*
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbayern

*Verband Deutscher Karpfenangel Clubs e.V.*
https://www.facebook.com/Verband-Deutscher-Karpfenangel-Clubs-eV-460577604011635/timeline/

*Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V.*
https://www.facebook.com/Landesfischereiverband-Westfalen-und-Lippe-eV-139705909442093/timeline/

*VDSF LV Berlin-Brandenburg e.V.*
https://www.facebook.com/VdsfLvBerlinBrandenburg?fref=ts

*Landesanglerverband Brandenburg *
https://www.facebook.com/Landesanglerverband-Brandenburg-eV-345670635631078/timeline/

*Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/LSFV.SH/?fref=ts

*DSAV*
https://www.facebook.com/DSAV-Deutscher-S%C3%BC%C3%9Fwasserangler-Verband-537211753081729/timeline/

*DMV*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1603634339849282/?fref=ts

*Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Landesfischereiverband-Weser-Ems/163589123658566

*LV Rheinland-Rheinhessen*
https://www.facebook.com/Landesfischereiverband-Rheinland-Rheinhessen-eV-812224195454681/?fref=ts

*LV Baden-Würtemberg*
https://www.facebook.com/Landesfisc...temberg-234705776560043/?pnref=about.overview

*Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe* 
https://www.facebook.com/royalfishing.kinderhilfe/

*Sachsen - LVSA / Elbflorenz Dresden e.V.*
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerverband/
_(bekommen am 12.11. auch Besuch von Frau Dr. & Freudenberg)
_
*Sachsen - Leipzig e.V.*
https://www.facebook.com/AnglerverbandLeipzig/?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser

*Sachsen - Südsachsen-Mulde e.V.*
https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnitz/?fref=ts

*Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.*
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverbandniedersachsen/

*Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. *
https://www.facebook.com/Landesanglerverband-Sachsen-Anhalt-135793973495782/


----------



## Revilo62 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Landesanglerverband Brandenburg 
https://www.facebook.com/Landesanglerverband-Brandenburg-eV-345670635631078/timeline/

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Eiderhexe (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dieses Posting von kati hat mich drauf gebracht, dass es sinnvoll sein könte, hier mal alle Adressen der Facebookseiten der Landesverbände zu sammeln:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4417955#post4417955
> 
> Ich fang mal an:
> ...



*Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/LSFV.SH/?fref=ts


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Danke, immer weiter machen, ich füg die oben ein.
DANKE!!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

*DSAV*
https://www.facebook.com/DSAV-Deutscher-S%C3%BC%C3%9Fwasserangler-Verband-537211753081729/timeline/

*DMV*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1603634339849282/?fref=ts


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Ich pinn das mal fest, dass man immer die Verbandsseiten verfolgen kann.

Alle neuen Seiten pflege ich dann im Eingangsposting mit ein.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Thomas,
 du hast die "ungepflegte Seite" vom LV WE vergessen....

 Gruß Stoni..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Link?


----------



## Stoni-Killer (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

ok,
 was man nich alles so machen muss...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Landesfischereiverband-Weser-Ems/163589123658566

 Gruß Stoni..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Danke fürs mithelfen ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Hab noch welche ausgegraben...

*LV Rheinland-Rheinhessen*
https://www.facebook.com/Landesfischereiverband-Rheinland-Rheinhessen-eV-812224195454681/?fref=ts

*LV Baden-Würtemberg*
https://www.facebook.com/Landesfisc...temberg-234705776560043/?pnref=about.overview

*Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe* 
https://www.facebook.com/royalfishing.kinderhilfe/
(kein LV, aber die sind doch auch DAFV-Mitglied, oder? Vielleicht muss man mal mit Alexandra Jahr ein Wörtchen reden)


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Und noch ein Rutsch...
(Blicke durch die Ossi-Strukturen nich so wirklich durch, scheinen mir aber alles LVs zu sein)

*Sachsen - LVSA / Elbflorenz Dresden e.V.*
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerverband/
_(bekommen am 12.11. auch Besuch von Frau Dr. & Freudenberg)
_
*Sachsen - Leipzig e.V.*
https://www.facebook.com/AnglerverbandLeipzig/?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser

*Sachsen - Südsachsen-Mulde e.V.*
https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnitz/?fref=ts


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Tach auch,

ich glaube, der Rheinische Fischereiverband fehlt auch noch in der Liste:
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=47
(KA ob's ein LV ist, aber Mitglied im DAFV)


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Das ist aber deren Homepage und keine Facebookseite (s. Threadtitel!):m


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Stimmt, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil Sorry. Fehler meinerseits.
|peinlich


----------



## kati48268 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Auch wenn der DAFV keine eigene FB-Seite hat, da müste man sich ja auch noch mit der lästigen (zahlenden) Basis rumschlagen, Frau Dr. hat zumindest eine
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008919376271


----------



## mathei (7. April 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der DAFV keine eigene FB-Seite hat, da müste man sich ja auch noch mit der lästigen (zahlenden) Basis rumschlagen, Frau Dr. hat zumindest eine
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008919376271


330 Freunde. Jeder kleine Comedy- Futzi hat mehr.


----------



## Wizard2 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

FDP und ne menge anderer qatsch aber nix über den dafv zu lesen. tja die Dame setzt halt Prioritäten


----------



## Laichzeit (7. April 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der DAFV keine eigene FB-Seite hat, da müste man sich ja auch noch mit der lästigen (zahlenden) Basis rumschlagen, Frau Dr. hat zumindest eine
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008919376271



Danke, sehr interessant.


Zitat von letztem September:


> Bundesrat beschließt mehrheitlich Anbauverbot für gentechnisch verbesserte Pflanzen.
> Die Verbotsrepublik feiert sich selbst.
> Zustimmungeorientierte Politik statt Gestaltung der Zukunft mit Blick auf kommende Generationen.
> Wissenschaft ade!



Das können wir bald über die Fischerei sagen, wenn es so weiter geht.
Diese Facebookchronik zeigt deutlich, in welchem Wind ihre Fahnen wehen, der unsere ist es gewiss nicht.


----------



## ronram (8. April 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Zum Abbonieren müsste ich ja auf "gefällt mir" klicken. ;+

Mal kurz überlegen...|kopfkrat

Neeee |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## bbernhard87 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Danke für die Info!
LG


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und noch ein Rutsch...
> (Blicke durch die Ossi-Strukturen nich so wirklich durch, scheinen mir aber alles LVs zu sein)
> 
> *Sachsen - LVSA / Elbflorenz Dresden e.V.*
> ...



LVSA = Landesverband
AVL = Regionalverband
AVS = Regionalverband

Ist doch garnicht sooo schwer


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Dann sag ich nun: danke für die Info.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen ist jetzt auch auf Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverbandniedersachsen/


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Auch LAV Sachsen-Anhalt ist nun vertreten.

https://www.facebook.com/Landesanglerverband-Sachsen-Anhalt-135793973495782/


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Facebookseiten der Landesverbände*

Der Neue:
https://www.facebook.com/AnglerverbandSH/?ref=page_internal
Anglerverband Schleswig-Holstein

Und endlich mal was mit Möpsen! :m
Ob diese Nippel bei Fratzebuch wohl geduldet werden? |rolleyes


----------

